
SlackerChat – Simple chat with custom rooms - TimLeland
http://slackerchat.herokuapp.com/
======
kolev
No source, no thank you. There are plenty of proprietary alternatives already!

P.S. Outside of the above, pretty decent early version.

~~~
TimLeland
Thanks its just a fun project to learn about web sockets.

~~~
kolev
The best way to learn is to share the code and let other people comment on it,
suggest improvements, etc.

------
JLoyed
Nice. Great starting point, would be cool to be able to direct message another
user by clicking on their name.

------
chrisanesbit
pretty slick! I like that it actually has chatrooms you can navigate between,
but it'd be nice if they were linkable.

